# Loosing power to PTO shaft. Hydraulic pump issue???



## Cub3 (Oct 11, 2015)

While running a 50 inch rototiller behind my Antonio Carraro TC5400 (45 hp) I noticed that the shaft on the PTO and tiller were slowing down intermittently. I found the rear transmission was a quart low of fluid. I went back to tilling and after an hour, it started again. The transmission casing seems very hot. I am worried that a hydraulic pump is going out. It seems worse when the tractor right side is up hill. Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Where is that tractor made? I looked it up on the internet and they never mention where they are located.

Your post implies that your Antonio Carraro TC5400 has a hydraulic actuated PTO system. You added fluid to the rear transmission and it performed for an hour before acting up again. Probably a clutch pack? You will need to measure the pressure applied to the PTO clutch pack to determine if the pump is the problem. I have no idea where to check this pressure, or what the pressure should be. Hopefully you can get a service manual (in English??) for it. 

The alternative PTO drive system would be a two stage clutch to drive the PTO. But these are out-dated.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Is there a filter on the hydraulics? Have you changed it? If it is plugged you won't get enough flow and the pump will be working hard all the time.


----------



## Cub3 (Oct 11, 2015)

It is made in Italy. According to the sketchy manual I have, yes you are right the PTO is hydraulically actuated. It shows a place on a schematic to check the pressure of the system. The filter on the circuit has about 700 hours on it. I should probably try to find a fixture to check the pressure myself. We are a long ways away from the nearest Antonio Carraro dealer. I will get a couple of filters on the way from the dealer who is up near the Canadian border, tomorrow. Thanks to both of you for your replies.


----------



## Cub3 (Oct 11, 2015)

While I was putting a new filter on, I noticed the fluid in the old filter has quite a lot of what appears to be brass filings in it. From some small flecks to a very fine particle size. I am use to taking the fluid out and seeing that it looks like new. I suspect the PTO clutch is falling apart inside the transmission. Looks like my Cub will be spending the winter at the Carraro shop in Okanogan, WA.


----------

